
The Real 'Unavoidable Truth' About Used Games - Libertatea
http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2013/06/not-used-games-again/
======
a3n
"When you buy a used game, you’re not supporting game developers; the triple-A
game industry is not making money; therefore used games are killing the
triple-A games industry and you should not buy them."

Ever buy a used car? Sold one? Used book? Used Craigslist or Ebay? Garage
sale? When you buy that used over-the-toilet expanding leg shelf, you're not
supporting the over-the-toilet expanding leg shelf manufacturer.

